# Can tortoises hear "ultrasonic" sounds?



## animateash (Apr 29, 2017)

We are preparing to adopt our first gopherus, and part of the yard modifications I wanted to do was fortify the fence facing our neighbors. They have 2 dogs --one little terrier /toy thing and one german shepherd that looks like it weighs more than I do. They are not friendly and always rush the fence when they hear us, barking incessantly. 

The fence is wood and a little over 6ft high. I have placed cinder blocks along the base of the fence to ensure the tortoise can never get near any dog noses. While I am not terribly concerned that the dogs will ever be able to access the tortoise, I do not want their barking to scare him...and quite frankly I'm sick of it myself. I should be able to sit in my back yard and enjoy it, without a giant dog freaking out thinking I'm too near his territory. I've spoken with the owners and they are very nice and very apologetic, but also do not seem interested in completely re-training their dog, who I kinda get the feeling IS supposed to be a guard dog.

So, I am considering buying one of those motion activated ultrasonic sound emitters, often sold to discourage pest animals from entering your yard. I have seen some advertised to work on cats and dogs. My approach would be to aim the motion censor between the wood panels of the fence where the dogs usually charge to bark, so that it would only be activated by the dog's oncoming activity, never myself or my tortoise's. These sound emitters are supposed to give out a frequency people can't hear, but that dogs hate, thus they stay away from the area.

BUT..is this annoying sound something my tortoise would also be able to hear? Reptiles are not among the animals listed as affected, but I doubt too many people have ever considered it.

Any other suggestions for getting the dogs to stay away from that stretch of fence? I don't want to do anything that would harm them, but they need to get the picture that as long as I'm on my side of my fence, I'm none of their business.
If sound does not seem like a safe way to go, anyone have other effective methods they'd recommend?


----------



## Korall (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah. I've got no idea about the ultrasound but this is something I have been wondering for a long time.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 30, 2017)

There have been a few discussions here on this and the general consensus is that, no, a tortoise probably can't hear the ultrasonic frequency of those emitters.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/high-pitched-cat-deterrant-will-bella-notice-it.116745/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/keeping-tortoises-and-using-an-electronic-pest-repeller.69544/


----------

